# Shocked and stunned.



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

This is disgusting.
Once again, I am NOT against TWHs - I like then a lot and am planning on hepling my dad find a nice calm TWH that he can plasure ride. 
But this is showing at its worst. 
http://www.walkinonranch.com/CNN.html


.. don't even get me started on the 2 year old stuff.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

ooo, this kinda stuff (ie. cruel practices in the gaited horse world) is around the internet a LOT lately. 

I'm going to have to stop checking forums/blogs before bedtime. I don't sleep well after seeing this kind of thing. Disgusting.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That is horrible.  I hate some things that people do just to make a horse look good in a show...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Kyani said:


> ooo, this kinda stuff (ie. cruel practices in the gaited horse world) is around the internet a LOT lately.
> 
> I'm going to have to stop checking forums/blogs before bedtime. I don't sleep well after seeing this kind of thing. Disgusting.


Hah.. me too..


----------



## shetlandpony222 (Apr 28, 2008)

thats horrible. i mean its just a show. it kinda makes me want to go undercover at TWH shows. UGH the nerve of some of these people!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, I know right. Ehh...but that lady was so wrong saying it's harmless. Yeah, okay. You can plainly see the horse's legs/hoof areas all hurt. :shock:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

"They lay in their stalls moaning in pain and have to be whipped to stand."

WHAT on EARTH makes this people think that this is even remotely right?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I know! People are sick.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

omg!
i am on a school computer and i cannot see the video for some reason, so i will try when i get home.
From what everyone said, its sounds bad! :shock:


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

OMG!!! Those cruel people! How could they be so convined they weren't hurting the horses!
I don't see the point of making them do those gaits anyway! They look so awkward and weird (as well as painful)!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

crackrider said:


> OMG!!! Those cruel people! How could they be so convined they weren't hurting the horses!
> I don't see the point of making them do those gaits anyway! They look so awkward and weird (as well as painful)!


I agree. I LIKE TWH, but when they're flat-shod, and not made to do that God-awful gait. It's disgusting, and NOT natural at all - since when do horses trot around their paddocks flinging their feet up to their noses? I have never seen it. 
Those poor horses must never get turn-out either.

I think what disturbs me most is that if a horse mis-steps, those 4" lifts can rip a hoof off. Why would you build a horse up like that? Who in their mind came up with that? Who thought "oh well that would be a good idea!"


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, I don't really like the look of that artificial gait. I mean look what's behind the scenes...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Unbelievable what is done now are days and considered to be normal and standard practice. Some people really need to learn a lesson.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

This absolutely shocked me ! 
I just don´t understand how someone can do that to an animal ! The horses were so obviously in pain ! 
I consider myself as part of the "gaited world" but for once I am glad the Iceland is so isolated and that these methods did not reach to us. The "worst" thing in shows here are 8 oz "hoof guards" we call them, i think they are just called boots !
And the threats to persons... this is just awful ! 
But note; i do not hate this breed, and i do not think that every rider uses these methods ! I´ve learned to not jump to such conclusion's the hard way :x


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, I like the breed. TWH's are beautiful.
But that 'gait' is so terrible...it's cruelty.


----------

